# Webcam Basic IC50C



## cocopufff (Mar 8, 2006)

i just bought dis cam a webcam basic ic50c, i cant figure out how to take pictures on it, i can record video, but cant take still pictures, i lost the manual, and da software disk dosent help at all, can anyone help me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The software CD should also contain the manual (a PDF file that you can view with Adobe Reader)

You can download it from http://www.mic-innovations.com/mi/downloads.cfm?id=IC50C&type=doc


----------

